# Experiences with Chinese pneumatic parts?



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi,
I'd like to get started with pneumatics, but I find the parts to be quite expensive. What I was wondering, those parts are probably made with continuous, day-to-day operation in mind. On Ali Express or similar stores, you can find pneumatic parts, such as cylinders and valves, for a much lower price. I'm well aware they won't be of the same quality, but wouldn't they be adequate for props that will only be used a few evenings in a year?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

No direct experience specifically with pneumatic, but that is the way I've always looked at most Chinese stuff. Great for a hobby, occasional use, DIY or similar. If it is a mission critical, industrial, or life-support component, then I'd probably opt for a name-brand item.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't know if they're Chinese or not but I have a couple Bimba double acting cylinders which I haven't had any issues with and have plenty of power for what I needed. I have a few solenoids that I have had a couple issues with but after disassembly, lubricating and reassembly they are working fine again. I would maybe buy an extra solenoid or two depending on how many you're running just in case.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

teflon tape is your friend here, the odd valve might leak due to fitting tolerances i find.
seasonal storage might be an issue if there is moisture present, always lube your shaft.
but generally they hold up pretty good.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the tips! I hope to build a simple pneumatic prop next year.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have used tons of Chinese pneumatic parts and have bee very happy with them. One thing I did discover is that most of the threaded fittings they sell are British pipe thread not American, the thread pitches are close but not exact. If you are in Belgium then that may not be an issue, but for me when i was picking up fittings at the local hardware store they didn't mate together as nicely as I would have liked. But over all it worked out.


----------



## doto (Dec 15, 2011)

I have ordered the solenoids and ebay usually has a number of sellers who will package the proper fittings with the solenoid. When I have bought the packages I have not had an issue with leaks due to the fittings.


----------



## DavesMidnightWorkShop (Oct 22, 2019)

If I’m wanting to build something that will last even i hear its best to go with US made? And from everything I’m reading it will be a fittings nightmare?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I use Automation Direct for my parts. They are reasonably priced , you can get everything you need at one site, and they will help with problems you might have. They are more expensive than the Chinese vendors, but as I said the support is very good. 
Here is a link https://www.automationdirect.com/adc/shopping/catalog/pneumatic_components


----------



## pyroandy (Oct 22, 2019)

This is funny because most of the parts you buy through American suppliers are from China anyway, just with a different lable on them.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Really the main thing is to get either British pipe thread (BSPT) or American, National pipe thread(NPT) components. Most Chinese supplied parts are BSPT and when it comes to 1/4 in size components they are soo close that they will thread into one another is you force them. The supplier that BFJOU812 posted supplies BSPT and NPT components and cost is about double the cost of Aliexpress (Direct from China supplier), However you will likely get your order waay faster from them. In answer to DavesMidnightWorkShop I have used a ton of Chinese import stuff for pneumatic's over the years and it is all still working. I am of the opinion that if you have time to wait, why pay more? If you need it this Halloween then I wold use the link that BFJOU812 suggested for sure. They seem to have better pricing than a lot of other places and moreover BFJOU812 has used them and found them to be good.


----------

